

Jeff Atwood is trying to kill me - bdfh42
http://ifdefined.com/blog/post/2008/10/Jeff-Atwood-is-trying-to-kill-me.aspx

======
comatose_kid
“Great minds discuss ideas; Average minds discuss events; Small minds discuss
people.” -Eleanor Roosevelt

------
nihilocrat
A handy caveat lector: everything after the "What we say to dogs" comic is
completely and entirely useless. I'm not really spoiling a cool story by
saying "he was so annoyed by Jeff he didn't hear his tire disintegrating, and
blames Jeff".

Still, everything up to that point was pretty funny, and makes me want to
listen to the podcast. The guy just needs to learn to edit his posts to cut
out all the extraneous crap (and it's really just crap, it's not "well this is
only really interesting to a niche audience...").

------
copenja
Congratz Jeff. You've made it. Your famous enough that people are trying to
get famous by mentioning you.

------
hollerith
I'm going to stop reading Hacker News! Too many links to rambling posts with
no payoff!

------
swombat
wtf?

I think he's in love.

------
trezor
Im not the "Too long didn't read" kind of guy, honestly! But whoever wrote
that sure was trying to kill _me_.

